# Stairs



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey all! I am new to owning a GSD, and we were told by our breeder that for the first year excessive stairs were bad for their hips by OFA standards. Unfortunately we live in a home with two stories and Kearka runs up and down chasing the cat and her bed is upstairs with us! We have been told to just keep her down stairs and block her from going up, however, there is no way I can keep this crazy girl, and my boys from going up and down. Do you think that the stairs really can do damage to their growth and hip function. What has been your experience.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, sorry I can't give you any advice about the stairs. I have read on here that some say it can be harmful and others say it is ok. I am sure someone will come along that can give you more knowledgeable info than what I can offer. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think it's a good idea to let your puppy race down the stairs. That's a lot of impact on growing bones and joints. Focus on getting your girl tuckered out more with outside exercise, and work on getting her to not chase your cat. That last one is hard to do, but your cat would probably appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Doing stairs will not affect her hips in any way. She either will or she won't have good hips and the stairs won't change that. An excessive amount of stairs can be hard on the soft tissue around her joints though. The best advice is to limit the stairs to some degree - as in don't stand at the top and have her retrieve her ball from the bottom over and over - and to try and slow her down so she doesn't trip - puppies are very uncoordinated so there is the potential of hurting herself that way.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Doing stairs will not affect her hips in any way. She either will or she won't have good hips and the stairs won't change that. An excessive amount of stairs can be hard on the soft tissue around her joints though. The best advice is to limit the stairs to some degree - as in don't stand at the top and have her retrieve her ball from the bottom over and over - and to try and slow her down so she doesn't trip - puppies are very uncoordinated so there is the potential of hurting herself that way.


ditto. Genetics is something that living on a single story house is not going to overcome.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

block the steps and keep the pup upstairs with you.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not familiar with GSD hip problems. I have a 14 week old and she's my first. Usually we walk every morning about half a mile and I have a house on columns that she walksup with me she never runs. Should I not be walking her like I am??


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You are just fine.


----------

